# Windows 7 und Intel Pentium M



## Christian_Reichelt (27. September 2009)

Hallo,
 um mir einen besseren Eindruck über Windows 7 zu bekommen, hab ich mir mal die letzte RC auf Lappi zum Testen installiert. Hat alles super funktioniert, nur gibt es Probleme mit dem dynamischen Takten des Pentium M.

 CPU: Intel Pentium M 740 mit 1,73 GHz
 Chipsatz: i915PM/GM

 Laut CPU-Z läuft mein Prozessor die ganze Zeit mit 798MHz, egal welche Programm, egal mit Netzstecker oder ohne, auch bei Videos oder Spielen. Dementsprechen ruckeln auch die letzten beiden Sachen. Auf Windows Leistungindex bekommt der CPU auch nur eine 1,5.
 Die 798MHz ist der eigentliche Minimaltakt zwecks Batterieschonung blabla...

 Hab jetzt schon den neusten Chipsatz treiber von Intel installiert. Auch keine Besserung...

 Im BIOS wird er ganz normal erkannt, vorher lief der Lappi unter XP und den selben BIOS-Einstellungen perfekt....



 Bin ich jetzt zu doof oder gibts ein Trick unter Windows 7?


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (28. September 2009)

Müsste auch unter Windows 7 so etwas wie "Energieverwaltung" geben - vielleicht ist dort das Falsche ausgewählt.


----------

